# Rocky is not diggin Grandma Lucy!



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Gave it to him for the first time last night, after receiving it earlier in the day. He smelled it and walked away. Later in the evening, I gave him his Wellness that he decided to stop eating a while ago. He ate all of the Wellness kibble.

Tonight, I put Grandma Lucy's down again. He won't go near it. What a waste of money. I hate wasting money.:angry: It looks like Lipton chicken soup. It smells like chicken soup. I add the warm water, mix and let it sit for four or five minutes. Then it looks like oatmeal with carrots and peas and chicken in it. I wish he would eat it. :mellow:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I told you it smelled like "cup of soup":HistericalSmiley: 
Did you order a sample or the entire bag?
That's one food I cannot recommend.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It did not work for us, either. I guess it's back to the drawing board with Mr. Picky!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Some dogs really love it but Tyler had the same reaction - sniffed it and backed away.:huh: I tried it for days and he wouldn't eat. Wish he would have. It just was too oatmeally gritty to me. Can you return it? Some places will take back food if your dog won't eat it. I ended up giving about 40 lbs of various foods over several months to a Vermont animal shelter. They have a pet food bank that people who have don't money can come to for free food for their pets. At least I didn't feel it was going to waste.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What a shame that he's not loving it! Hunter can't get enough of it


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that  I was really hoping this would work out for Mr. Picky pants. Based on our recent miraculous experience with Stella and Chewy's, I would definitely suggest giving it a try! Rudy is loving the S&C's. I'm still giving him a little bit of wet food for now, and using the S&C's as a mixer to give him the consistency he likes. I also love how I can trick him by acting like I am giving him a piece of a treat! 

Feel your pain on this issue Dianne! Hugs xoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

take a guess!:HistericalSmiley:



poochie2 said:


> I told you it smelled like "cup of soup":HistericalSmiley:
> Did you order a sample or the entire bag?
> That's one food I cannot recommend.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I bought it on Amazon, so I doubt if I could return it. Your idea of giving the food to a shelter is a good one, I am sure they loved and appreciated it, but I only have this one bag now and he will eat the Wellness when he's hungry. Today I made him eggs with a few pieces of turkey bacon in it and he gobbled that up in a second!:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Some dogs really love it but Tyler had the same reaction - sniffed it and backed away.:huh: I tried it for days and he wouldn't eat. Wish he would have. It just was too oatmeally gritty to me. Can you return it? Some places will take back food if your dog won't eat it. I ended up giving about 40 lbs of various foods over several months to a Vermont animal shelter. They have a pet food bank that people who have don't money can come to for free food for their pets. At least I didn't feel it was going to waste.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it all protein? Which kind are you giving him? I may have to try it! Where did you get it? I wonder if I can get a sample of it?



RudyRoo said:


> I am sorry to hear that  I was really hoping this would work out for Mr. Picky pants. Based on our recent miraculous experience with Stella and Chewy's, I would definitely suggest giving it a try! Rudy is loving the S&C's. I'm still giving him a little bit of wet food for now, and using the S&C's as a mixer to give him the consistency he likes. I also love how I can trick him by acting like I am giving him a piece of a treat!
> 
> Feel your pain on this issue Dianne! Hugs xoxo


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Can you take a 'tough love' approach & tell him (like my mother used to tell me) you eat what you are given, & if you don't want it, you can go hungry?? Harsh I know, but is that an approach you could try?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Is it all protein? Which kind are you giving him? I may have to try it! Where did you get it? I wonder if I can get a sample of it?


I initially got it at our local pet boutique, but then realized that it was actually the same price on amazon with free shipping on prime. I'm not sure there are official sample bags, but it wouldn't hurt to send the company an email to ask! It's a lot of protein, but also has organic fruits and veggies and states that it is a "100% complete and balanced meal." I first tried the Stella's Super Beef Dinner and Rudy loved it. I then ordered the Chewy's chicken dinner and he likes that too but seems to be more excited about the beef. When we work our way through these bags I'm going to try the lamb out. I, like you, had heard so many recommendations that my head was spinning. After many failed attempts, I had just resigned to the fact that this would be a life-long problem with Rudy because I could get him to eat here and there, but could not find anything that he was excited about eating. So it came as such a surprise when I saw his reaction! 

It's about $11 a bag (12 patties that are rather large), but if Rocky likes it (even if just as a treat) at least he will have something that you can give him as a substitute to get through those "stubborn" days! Based on Rudy's reaction to S&C's, I highly recommend it! (<--- again, I know you have heard this so many times about different products, but I honestly think there is something very special about S&C's and the way it's packaged and formed). Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My pet food shop has given me samples of S&C's newer flavors. BTW Bonnie is another S&C lover, has been for years. Check with local shops to see if they'll give you a sample. Bonnie's favorites are the Lamb and Beef, but there are (I think) 3 other flavors - goose & duck, chicken, and surf & turg.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> My pet food shop has given me samples of S&C's newer flavors. BTW Bonnie is another S&C lover, has been for years. Check with local shops to see if they'll give you a sample. Bonnie's favorites are the Lamb and Beef, but there are (I think) 3 other flavors - goose & duck, chicken, and *surf & turg*.


surf & wha?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> surf & wha?? :HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Jac - I should pay closer attention!! Good eye!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Jac - I should pay closer attention!! Good eye!


I only noticed because I originally thought it said surf & _turd :w00t: _so it made me do a double-take!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had ordered sample packages of several foods a while back....and my kids didn't care for the Grandma Lucy's either. I'm now feeding them Dr. Harvey's, but I put in more meat than they call for and they love it. I started out measuring everything, then eventually ended up making it how I liked it to look :blush:

I can send you a little bit in a zip lock baggie to try if you'd like. I'm feeding them veg-to-bowl though....it's mostly vegtables and no grains. They do have one that have grains.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I do try that and sometimes he's gone two days without a morsel. He is a Mr. Picky but he's also Mr. Stubborn!:HistericalSmiley:



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Can you take a 'tough love' approach & tell him (like my mother used to tell me) you eat what you are given, & if you don't want it, you can go hungry?? Harsh I know, but is that an approach you could try?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Pat, you are so sweet to do that!!! But I really don't think Rocky is a vegie eater. He mainly just likes his chicken or beef. I think that is the main problem with him. 



The A Team said:


> I had ordered sample packages of several foods a while back....and my kids didn't care for the Grandma Lucy's either. I'm now feeding them Dr. Harvey's, but I put in more meat than they call for and they love it. I started out measuring everything, then eventually ended up making it how I liked it to look :blush:
> 
> I can send you a little bit in a zip lock baggie to try if you'd like. I'm feeding them veg-to-bowl though....it's mostly vegtables and no grains. They do have one that have grains.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Local individual pet shops...right? Not Petco, correct? We have them around here...just have to drive a little further. I see if I can get a sample. Rocky likes lamb too.



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> My pet food shop has given me samples of S&C's newer flavors. BTW Bonnie is another S&C lover, has been for years. Check with local shops to see if they'll give you a sample. Bonnie's favorites are the Lamb and Beef, but there are (I think) 3 other flavors - goose & duck, chicken, and surf & turg.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Darn! I was really hoping Rocky would enjoy the Gma Lucy's.  I've only used the Venison so far but in a few months I was going to switch to either another protein (probably the lamb or chicken) or even try Weruva or Party Animal Organics canned food for London if she can't gain a little weight on GL.

I'd be happy to send you a little ziplock of the Venison if you think he might like that protein...Mr. Picky Pants. Just let me know.

For those that asked, GL does sell small samples on their website for around $5 I think. Instead of ordering one or two samples, though, when I decided to try it out I just purchased the small bag for around $22 (2lb) and hoped for the best.  Luckily mine love it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Local individual pet shops...right? Not Petco, correct? We have them around here...just have to drive a little further. I see if I can get a sample. Rocky likes lamb too.


I don't think Petco sells Stella and Chewy's. I know they don't here. But make a few calls first, especially if it's more of a distance.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Local individual pet shops...right? Not Petco, correct? We have them around here...just have to drive a little further. I see if I can get a sample. Rocky likes lamb too.


Did a google search on this food and it will give you where you can buy it in or near your area:

http://www.stellaandchewys.com/store-locator/index.php


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lisa, that's what I did..I bought the three pound bag for 25.00 or so on Amazon. It was what I thought a good deal!:HistericalSmiley: I doubt Mr.Picky Pants will like any protein because he LOVES chicken and he's not eating it. I think it may be the consistency or the smell of all the veggies. But thank you so much for your offer...so nice.



LJSquishy said:


> Darn! I was really hoping Mr. Picky Pants would enjoy the Gma Lucy's.  I've only used the Venison so far but in a few months I was going to switch to either another protein (probably the lamb or chicken) or even try Weruva or Party Animal Organics canned food for London if she can't gain a little weight on GL.
> 
> I'd be happy to send you a little ziplock of the Venison if you think he might like that protein...Mr. Picky Pants. Just let me know.
> 
> For those that asked, GL does sell small samples on their website for around $5 I think. Instead of ordering one or two samples, though, when I decided to try it out I just purchased the small bag for around $22 (2lb) and hoped for the best.  Luckily mine love it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you think Mr. Hunter would have a little "talk" with Mr. Picky Pants?:HistericalSmiley:



Hunter's Mom said:


> What a shame that he's not loving it! Hunter can't get enough of it


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> I initially got it at our local pet boutique, but then realized that it was actually the same price on amazon with free shipping on prime. I'm not sure there are official sample bags, but it wouldn't hurt to send the company an email to ask! It's a lot of protein, but also has organic fruits and veggies and states that it is a "100% complete and balanced meal." I first tried the Stella's Super Beef Dinner and Rudy loved it. I then ordered the Chewy's chicken dinner and he likes that too but seems to be more excited about the beef. When we work our way through these bags I'm going to try the lamb out. I, like you, had heard so many recommendations that my head was spinning. After many failed attempts, I had just resigned to the fact that this would be a life-long problem with Rudy because I could get him to eat here and there, but could not find anything that he was excited about eating. So it came as such a surprise when I saw his reaction!
> 
> It's about $11 a bag (12 patties that are rather large), but if Rocky likes it (even if just as a treat) at least he will have something that you can give him as a substitute to get through those "stubborn" days! Based on Rudy's reaction to S&C's, I highly recommend it! (<--- again, I know you have heard this so many times about different products, but I honestly think there is something very special about S&C's and the way it's packaged and formed). Let me know if you have any other questions!


Thanks Leigh..I do have one. It's a frozen patty..so how much of it do you feed at one meal...half? I think I'll go try to get a sample! Thank you.




Bonnie's Mommie said:


> My pet food shop has given me samples of S&C's newer flavors. BTW Bonnie is another S&C lover, has been for years. Check with local shops to see if they'll give you a sample. Bonnie's favorites are the Lamb and Beef, but there are (I think) 3 other flavors - goose & duck, chicken, and surf & turg.


Linda...Yes, I will check, thanks...Rocky loves lamb, chicken and beef, so I think I'll stick to one of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I will...none of them are too close. One is 18 miles and the other 16 miles. We do have some closer, but they don't carry Stella and Chewys. Thanks for your suggestion!:thumbsup:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I don't think Petco sells Stella and Chewy's. I know they don't here. But make a few calls first, especially if it's more of a distance.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I guarantee no dog will ever turn down Weruva. Honestly try buying one can and I am almost 99.99999% sure Rocky will love it. It is very low in fat though so it was a bonus for us cause my malt needed to lose 2 pounds.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

tHANK YOU!



Malt Shoppe said:


> Did a google search on this food and it will give you where you can buy it in or near your area:
> 
> http://www.stellaandchewys.com/store-locator/index.php


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I thought the same thing when I looked quickly!




Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I only noticed because I originally thought it said surf & _turd :w00t: _so it made me do a double-take!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Doing the happy dance!!!*

I'm so happy I'm doing the happy dance all over the house! 

Yesterday, after one whole day of not eating, we decided to go and get some Stella and Chewy's. We went to a place called Pet Depot. The salesperson was very helpful. We ended up buying because if you save the receipt you can return all of the Stella and Chewy's for a full refund. We bought the beef frozen patty's which looks like the big bag of hamburgers big enough for a serving for a human for 30.00 And we also bought the Dandy lamb dinner bag, which is a small bag for 10.00. We opened the big bag and cut the large burger in fourths. It was frozen but still pretty easy to cut. Then I cut it into small pieces, still slightly frozen and gave it to him. He INHALED it!:HistericalSmiley: Then last night he got it again and did the same thing!!!:chili:

Rocky loves it....I'm soooooo happy and I really appreciate you all. What would I do without you guys?

I also looked for what Vanilla's mom mentioned, but they never heard of it. I had the name written down and spelled correctly, but now I can't think of the spelling. Weruva? 

So let's hope Rocky continues to love his Stella and Chewy's. Thank you again for all of your suggestions and support. You all mean so much to me!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

GL is so funny...some dogs love it while others hate it! B&E LOVE it! I do feel Emma is a tad thin though so I just bought a case of Party Animal canned food. Should be delievered this week. Want to roate that in with GL. Also, we are going away in a few weeks so canned food will be easier for my MIL to feed B&E rather than cook up the GL. Hoping it goes over well in our house. 

Glad to see you found a food that Rocky will eat! It's so tough finding the perfect food that has Mom approval and dog taste approval!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm so happy I'm doing the happy dance all over the house!
> 
> Yesterday, after one whole day of not eating, we decided to go and get some Stella and Chewy's. We went to a place called Pet Depot. The salesperson was very helpful. We ended up buying because if you save the receipt you can return all of the Stella and Chewy's for a full refund. We bought the beef frozen patty's which looks like the big bag of hamburgers big enough for a serving for a human for 30.00 And we also bought the Dandy lamb dinner bag, which is a small bag for 10.00. We opened the big bag and cut the large burger in fourths. It was frozen but still pretty easy to cut. Then I cut it into small pieces, still slightly frozen and gave it to him. He INHALED it!:HistericalSmiley: Then last night he got it again and did the same thing!!!:chili:
> 
> ...


 
YAY!! That's GREAT news!!! Stella & Chewy's has been awesome for picky dogs from what I have heard of it so far. Bailey loves it too but he's not picky at all. I'm SO GLAD you found something Rocky loves! I can't imagine Bailey being picky but I know I would be so stressed if he wasn't eating...I know from when my cat was getting older and sick, he would barely eat and it felt like a constant struggle to get him to eat even a tiny bit of something. And then when Bailey got sick earlier this year and didn't eat for a few days, I was so worried...when he finally took a little bite of something, I BAWLED my eyes out, I was so happy!!! So I feel your pain, Dianne and I'm SO HAPPY Rocky has something that he loves to eat!!!! :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Nida...I remember what you went through with Bailey, so I know you understand. I just hope he continues to like it!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Tammy! I wish you lived closer, I'd give you the bag. It is the large bag and I only used a couple of scoops. He wouldn't even try it. Yes, canned would be easier. I think the S&C will be easy for my daughter when she babysits Rocky for a week in October. I feel such a sense of relief! Let me know how they like the Party Animal canned food. 



mom2bijou said:


> GL is so funny...some dogs love it while others hate it! B&E LOVE it! I do feel Emma is a tad thin though so I just bought a case of Party Animal canned food. Should be delievered this week. Want to roate that in with GL. Also, we are going away in a few weeks so canned food will be easier for my MIL to feed B&E rather than cook up the GL. Hoping it goes over well in our house.
> 
> Glad to see you found a food that Rocky will eat! It's so tough finding the perfect food that has Mom approval and dog taste approval!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Woohoo! Good bow, Rocky!

Hopefully S&C will work out for him long-term and he will tolerate the raw well. Yay! Yes, you are correct, Weruva is the spelling. It is a canned food. I haven't fed it before but it is a good food. My only complaint about it is that most of the varieties are chicken so if you feed a wide variety of protein you will be forced to use more than one brand of food.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

poochie2 said:


> *I guarantee no dog will ever turn down Weruva.* Honestly try buying one can and I am almost 99.99999% sure Rocky will love it. It is very low in fat though so it was a bonus for us cause my malt needed to lose 2 pounds.


Rudy must be the exception to the rule then because he did not like Weruva at all :smpullhair:. I thought for sure he would too, but nope! 



Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm so happy I'm doing the happy dance all over the house!
> 
> Yesterday, after one whole day of not eating, we decided to go and get some Stella and Chewy's. We went to a place called Pet Depot. The salesperson was very helpful. We ended up buying because if you save the receipt you can return all of the Stella and Chewy's for a full refund. We bought the beef frozen patty's which looks like the big bag of hamburgers big enough for a serving for a human for 30.00 And we also bought the Dandy lamb dinner bag, which is a small bag for 10.00. We opened the big bag and cut the large burger in fourths. It was frozen but still pretty easy to cut. Then I cut it into small pieces, still slightly frozen and gave it to him. He INHALED it!:HistericalSmiley: Then last night he got it again and did the same thing!!!:chili:
> 
> ...



I am so happy for you and Rocky!!!!! I thought that if Rudy loved it then Rocky might too! We are still going strong with the S&C's over here. It has been such a relief to see Rudy eat two full meals a day! Isn't it a great feeling to know that not only are you getting food in his belly, but some of the healthiest food around! Can't put a price on that! 

We haven't done the frozen yet, only the dehydrated raw. I typically do a half a patty mixed in with some wet food for lunch, and whole patty rehydrated for dinner. Then if he acts hungry after that I just break off pieces here and there to use as treats. 

YAY ROCKY!!!! Keep this up buddy!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky ate the Stella and Chewy's twice today and just devoured it, licking the bowl! This is too good to be true! :chili: I have never ever seen him eat this well...Thanks to my friends here on SM, maybe Rocky will put a little more meat on his bones!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> Rudy must be the exception to the rule then because he did not like Weruva at all :smpullhair:. I thought for sure he would too, but nope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Leigh...yes, it feels so good to see him eat twice and to eat with such gusto! And I really like the ingredients too. I also bought a small bag of the dehydrated raw in lamb, but am sticking to this for now. 

Rocky says, " It's about time!" (The nerve!):HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry I missed your post. Right now Rocky is on Stella and Chewy's Super Beef Dinner (frozen patties) and loving it! I have tried the tough love approach in the past and he's more stubborn than I am so it didn't work. Now that he's eating like a little piggy, I'm in heaven!!



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Can you take a 'tough love' approach & tell him (like my mother used to tell me) you eat what you are given, & if you don't want it, you can go hungry?? Harsh I know, but is that an approach you could try?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Linda! I am so thrilled Rocky is eating the S&C so well. There is a little doubt in the back of my mind and so I thought maybe you can help me. Do you ever worry about e coli? Also, I give Rocky the Super Beef frozen patties and cut the patty into fourths. Do you think two fourths a day is too much? He's five pounds. You said Bonnie's been on S&C for years, so I thought of all people you would know best! Thank you!!!



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> My pet food shop has given me samples of S&C's newer flavors. BTW Bonnie is another S&C lover, has been for years. Check with local shops to see if they'll give you a sample. Bonnie's favorites are the Lamb and Beef, but there are (I think) 3 other flavors - goose & duck, chicken, and surf & turg.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Hi Linda! I am so thrilled Rocky is eating the S&C so well. There is a little doubt in the back of my mind and so I thought maybe you can help me. Do you ever worry about e coli? Also, I give Rocky the Super Beef frozen patties and cut the patty into fourths. Do you think two fourths a day is too much? He's five pounds. You said Bonnie's been on S&C for years, so I thought of all people you would know best! Thank you!!!


Hi Dianne, I responded in your newer thread about the feeding amounts. I feed Bonnie a total of 1 1/4 a day, but she eats the freeze dried raw, I don't know if the frozen are the same size. The freeze dried is about 3 inches in diameter. Personally, I think at 5 pounds, he could eat a little more than what you're feeding him, especially if you want him to gain a little weight. Heck, though - as long as he's eating, that's a good start!!

:chili::chili:GO ROCKY!!

Forgot to answer about e coli. I'm not really worried about it, even with so many other recalls, S&C has never been recalled.


----------

